# Pacesetter & SLP folks please step in....



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

OBX people can chime in too since they are essentially SLPs. Did searches but didn't come up with anything conclusive. What HP gains did you experience after installing? Please let me know if catted or non-catted.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Maryland Speed did dyno comparision tests with multiple header brands. Kooks dyno'd the best and Pacesetter was the lowest. For the price of SLP you would be stupid not to look into the Kooks.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I've seen the PS vs Kooks vs Kooks Signature comparison. But I'm curious to see what non-vendor based results the community has on these.

I can see Kooks better than PS. But since SLPs are shorter LTs than PS or Kooks what hp differences there would be.


----------

